
Verizon is looking to sell Tumblr after squandering its potential - Elof
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/2/18527177/verizon-seeking-tumblr-sale-rumor-blogging
======
jmpman
Banning Adult Content on the “me too” platform, whose only differentiation was
Adult Content, caused the platform to fail. Who’da thunk.

------
silversconfused
If they federate with mastodon they will effectively get all the lost users
back.

